# New Smc Ib 4200 6amp 40 Dis.



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

I ran the new IB 42OO from SMC New label New box 
6amp charge 40 amp dis Very respectable numbers 
I Charged mine with a GFX 6 amp peak dec.2 
Ran Offroad 19t truck six min and had 294 sec. left over with a 35 amp dis.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

airconde said:


> I ran the new IB 42OO from SMC New label New box
> 6amp charge 40 amp dis Very respectable numbers
> I Charged mine with a GFX 6 amp peak dec.2
> Ran Offroad 19t truck six min and had 294 sec. left over with a 35 amp dis.


Danny said some stuff about them on rctech.... The problem with the "other" IB4200 cell was not numbers.....nor was it how they performed for the 3 runs you could get out of them... they just would not last.(and they where blowing up!) I recently got EP's and really like how they perform. I cant wait to see how the new IB 4200's and the IB 4600's and the new ener-g cell performs "on" and "off" the track.


----------

